# Update: Nur die JAR Datei für alle Betriebssysteme ?



## papa_q (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo.
Nachdem mein erstes RCP Projekt jetzt soweit tut, haben sich einigen Fragen gesammelt:

Ich exportiere mein Projekt als Produkt und möchte das gerne für 5 Plattformen anbieten. Das klappt. Jedes Paket ist allerdings so 25MB groß.
Wenn es kleine Updates gibt, möchte ich nicht jedesmal alle 5 Pakete neu auf den Server spielen. 
Genügt es, nur die MyProject.JAR Datei in die Plugin Ordner zu kopieren ? Ist das dann für alle 5 Betriebssystempakete die gleiche Datei ? Die sollte ja nicht betriebssystemabhängig sein.

Papa_Q


----------



## Java-Freak (3. Aug 2010)

wenn du so sachen wie verschiedene pfadformate, lafs, etc berücksichtigst ist java platformunabhängig also du brauchst nur 1 datei


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2010)

Ui, ich würde nicht anfangen in einem gebauten Product plötzlich Dinge zu kopieren und überschreiben, das führt dich ins Chaos.
Ist dein Product Feature Based?
Wenn ja, bau doch nur das Feature neu und erzeug daraus die Update Site, dann muss jeder Client nur das Feature updaten wenn eine neue Version vorliegt.


----------



## Java-Freak (4. Aug 2010)

naja, kommt auf die größe an
wenn es nicht Feature Based ist scheint mir das der leichtere weg...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2010)

Java-Freak hat gesagt.:


> naja, kommt auf die größe an
> wenn es nicht Feature Based ist scheint mir das der leichtere weg...


Was genau scheint dir der leichtere Weg?


----------



## Java-Freak (4. Aug 2010)

ja halt so sachen wie pfad usw anpassen, das muss man auch nur 1 mal machen und dann isses gemacht...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2010)

Java-Freak hat gesagt.:


> ja halt so sachen wie pfad usw anpassen, das muss man auch nur 1 mal machen und dann isses gemacht...



Dir ist klar das es hier um Eclipse RCP geht?


----------



## Java-Freak (5. Aug 2010)

weder das noch was eclipse rcp genau ist...


----------



## Gast2 (5. Aug 2010)

Java-Freak hat gesagt.:


> weder das noch was eclipse rcp genau ist...



wtf?


----------



## Java-Freak (5. Aug 2010)

wie bitte?
ich werde einfach mal ein bisschen lesen, dann bin ich schlauer


----------

